# Were to place a 120 gallon tank in my condo??



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

I live in a 3rd floor condo and need to know the best place to put my 120 gallon tank?? i was think outside wall on top of the joists running from front to back. so the tank will span about 4 floor joists. is that good?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

personally I believe that the floor joists would be able to handle that especially on an outside wall. This Q has been asked a few times and I am wondering if it might be a cool thing if someone knew a contractor who would be able to answer it "officially." I know they used to freak about water beds on upper floors, but I do believe that assumption was proved wrong. 120 ga tank... much less weight than a waterbed. I am not positive that the waterbed thing has been proved wrong, I just seem to remember someone telling me that... not high on the "reliability" scale! I have had a number of friends with large waterbeds on second and third floors, with no problems.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I would think that would be fine. I have a 90g on a second floor. It's a newer house, but it doesn't have trusses holding up the second floor like my old house did. It is in a bay window actually. I wouldn't hesitate to put it anywhere on my second floor. Luckily I have an unfinished basement for two reasons. I have my big tanks down there and I can view the joists easily.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

okay i have asked a few contractors i know and my floor joists are 2x10 and will hold that weight no problem.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Cool! I am glad that you can do that. I thought it was okay


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats good. Only thing I've seen is that stands with 4 feet when the feet are between joists can put dents in the floor. The solid base stands seem fine.


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

my stand is the all black all wood stand. the most common you would see. it has the v grove pine.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> personally I believe that the floor joists would be able to handle that especially on an outside wall. This Q has been asked a few times and I am wondering if it might be a cool thing if someone knew a contractor who would be able to answer it "officially." I know they used to freak about water beds on upper floors, but I do believe that assumption was proved wrong. 120 ga tank... much less weight than a waterbed. I am not positive that the waterbed thing has been proved wrong, I just seem to remember someone telling me that... not high on the "reliability" scale! I have had a number of friends with large waterbeds on second and third floors, with no problems.


Even though a waterbed weighs much more, the weight is distributed over a greater area ....


----------

